# Humans are replaceable.



## OneTimeVisitor

I have a sentence that I would like to know in Latin.
The sentence is: Humans are replaceable

Can someone please translate this to Latin?

Regards,
OneTimeVisitor


----------



## Agró

OneTimeVisitor said:


> I have a sentence that I would like to know in Latin.
> The sentence is: Humans are replacable
> 
> Can someone please translate this to Latin?
> 
> Regards,
> OneTimeVisitor


Hello. 

First, please clarify whether you mean _replacable_ or _replac*e*able_ (as I imagine).


----------



## jazyk

Something like: Homo substitui potest.


----------



## OneTimeVisitor

Agró said:


> Hello.
> 
> First, please clarify whether you mean _replacable_ or _replac*e*able_ (as I imagine).



I'm sorry for my spelling error.
Yes, I meant 'replaceable'.


----------



## DieuEtMonDroit

jazyk said:


> Something like: Homo substitui potest.



Yes, though this would literally mean _man can be replaced_.

That being said, I can't seem to find a latin adjective corresponding to "replaceable"...


----------



## Cagey

<< ---  response to deleted post --- >> 



> Homo substitui potest.


Perhaps this works, but it seems to me that this could be understood as "Man /mankind can be substituted [for something else]." 

OneTimeVisitor, as DieuEtMonDroit points out, we cannot translate this by doing a word-for-word substitution.  Please explain the idea behind this using other words.  What do you want to say?


----------



## OneTimeVisitor

Well, the sentence means that a human (as an individual, NOT as a species) can be replaced by another individual.

Maybe this helps?


----------



## OneTimeVisitor

So...
What is the best translation?


----------



## lacrimae

OneTimeVisitor said:


> So...
> What is the best translation?


 
I propose these translations 
Homo mutandus est pro alio 
or
Homo suplendus est pro alio.

A man can be replaced with other
Un hombre puede ser intercambiado por otro (hombre)
Saludos


----------



## OneTimeVisitor

Thanks, I'll use that. 
But, would ""Homo suplendus est'' work too?

EDIT: Since I followed Latin years ago, I thought of this:
"Populi suplendus est."
With 'populi' pointing to humans as individuals (verify this please).


----------

